
Azure Datacenter Architecture - truth_seeker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2zguwKvlQk
======
based2
[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/quantum/language/?view=qsha...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/quantum/language/?view=qsharp-preview)

